
Delmore Schwartz vs. Delmore Schwartz - lermontov
https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poetrymagazine/articles/detail/91295
======
cafard
Minor point: "[Schwartz and T.S. Eliot] had studied philosophy at Harvard and
left without taking a degree, but there the similarities ended." Eliot never
took the examination for his Ph.D., but did collect a B.A. and M.A. from
Harvard.

